# Cannabis Cake Question (+rep for good answers)



## drlearysbud (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys I want to make a duncan hines spice cake for fall. I feel that it warms the mood of the body plus I do love the spices. The cake recipe calls for 1/3 cup of vegtable oil, 1 and 1/3 cup of water and three large eggs. My question is how do I fit cannabis into the mix and how much cannabis do I use. Maybe someone has experience making cannabis cake with box cake any help with be much appericated. There will probably be 4-5 people eating the cake. Or maybe just two people eating it over a period of three or four days not sure.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 5, 2010)

Make some cannabutter/or oil first....then you just substitute butter/oil with the special butter/oil.


----------



## drlearysbud (Oct 6, 2010)

I figured I could heat the oil up and add the cannabis, but I was wondering how much cannabis I should add to the oil when making this cake. I guess if I cut it 7 times and add seven grams that should be a gram a slice for each person. I am just not sure on the addition of cannabis as far as dose goes.


----------



## purple stanky (Oct 6, 2010)

i would use at least an o
and make cannabutter first


----------



## dadio161 (Oct 6, 2010)

make your cannabutter first and then make your cake from scratch . It will taste sooo much better .


----------



## supermoto (Oct 6, 2010)

Make cannaoil by taking 1/3 cup of oil (add a bit more b/c you will lose some in the process) and put it in a crockpot, add however much dried finely grinded weed you want to use (just make sure the oil covers the weed) put the crock pot on low and leave it for six hours. make sure it doesnt boil or it will taste bad and loose potency.


----------



## supermoto (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh yeah you might wanna strain the weed out with cheese cloth or a strainer.

cannaoil tastes better and is way easier to make IMO.


----------



## drlearysbud (Oct 6, 2010)

hey thanks dude I like the idea of using a crock pot and oil. I guess I would put it on the low setting and not the medium or high right? One other question would 7 grams be enough for one cake or would I have to go 14g.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Oct 6, 2010)

For a normal cake you will want to use close to if not more than an ounce. Unless it is some REALLY potent shit.


----------



## LetricBud (Oct 6, 2010)

I would either make cannabutter and use it in a scratch cake recipe...

Or shake your buds over a fine mesh screen, collect the sifted thc trichomes, then add those in.

Most people dont really think about using straight trichomes in cooking, but if you can afford to do it, then its tops.


----------



## supermoto (Oct 7, 2010)

drlearysbud said:


> hey thanks dude I like the idea of using a crock pot and oil. I guess I would put it on the low setting and not the medium or high right? One other question would 7 grams be enough for one cake or would I have to go 14g.


Seven would prob be enough depending on the quality of the bud but i doubt you would be able to fit a half into there b/c the oil has to cover all the bud when cooking the oil. I also forgot to add that you have to stir it a couple times during the process. Just keep checking it to make sure it doesnt start bubbling and the weed doesnt get black, altho it will get dark brown and look like vape weed.

Good luck and bon appetit!


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Oct 7, 2010)

Box cake comes out fine. I've done it. Actually I think box cake is the best way to make an edible. I like it better than brownies. The airiness of a cake for some reason masks the weed taste. 

In any case, if your box requires you to use a 1/4 cup of oil then cook your weed/hash in a little more than 1/4 cup of oil (i.e use a bit less than a 1/2 cup of oil depending on the amount of weed you're using). You can add as much or as little weed as you like. I personally wouldn't use less than 6 grams. Some may use an 8th but I feel thats just too little. You cook the oil till the weed looks spent or cashed like it would in a bong. You then either use cheese cloth or a strainer to separate the weed from the oil. Do not squeeze oil out of the spent weed that will make your oil or butter taste bad. You may have to add some more normal cooking oil at this point. You usually get a little less oil out of cooking since the weed absorbs a lot of it. After that follow the box instructions and enjoy a great cake.

To make butter you need a crock pot and you need to cook that shit for 6-12 hours. 12 hours being best. 

A good oil will be equally as good as a good butter (and faster too make). However I will say butter edibles just taste better when fresh or hot. Also you can make a huge batch of butter and leave it in you're freezer for future use. You can't really do that with oil since its in a liquid form and harder to deal with. IMO oil edibles taste better in the long run. I.E. 2 days later they still taste pretty much the same. I can't say the same for butter.

P.S. you can use as much weed as you like in your oil so long as it stays submerged. Also make sure the weed is finely chopped or ground up in a grinder/coffee grinder. The finer the cut the more you can add per oil volume without adding more oil.


----------



## supermoto (Oct 7, 2010)

Ronjohn7779 said:


> Box cake comes out fine. I've done it. Actually I think box cake is the best way to make an edible. I like it better than brownies. The airiness of a cake for some reason masks the weed taste.
> 
> In any case, if your box requires you to use a 1/4 cup of oil then cook your weed/hash in a little more than 1/4 cup of oil (i.e use a bit less than a 1/2 cup of oil depending on the amount of weed you're using). You can add as much or as little weed as you like. I personally wouldn't use less than 6 grams. Some may use an 8th but I feel thats just too little. You cook the oil till the weed looks spent or cashed like it would in a bong. You then either use cheese cloth or a strainer to separate the weed from the oil. Do not squeeze oil out of the spent weed that will make your oil or butter taste bad. You may have to add some more normal cooking oil at this point. You usually get a little less oil out of cooking since the weed absorbs a lot of it. After that follow the box instructions and enjoy a great cake.
> 
> ...


I already gave all that info. I guess you didnt read any of the above or what?


----------



## Ronjohn7779 (Oct 7, 2010)

supermoto said:


> I already gave all that info. I guess you didnt read any of the above or what?


 No I didn't but reading your comments makes me have to say I explained it a hell of a lot better.  J/K In any case, I added a bit more visual descriptions as to how things should look when done and some other tidbits of information. Why you care what I posted about is beyond me though!


----------



## supermoto (Oct 7, 2010)

I wasn't trying to be a dick or anything I was just letting you know bud


----------

